# Anybody applied or applying for spouse visa outside the UK?



## PrincessCuriousity (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, first time poster here.
Hope you are all in the best of health,
I am interested to know about others experiences with applying for a spouse visa
I gave my husband's in a couple of months ago, no answer yet.
How long did you guys have to wait? was it in time for you travel date stated on your application form? did you have a third party sponsor like I have?

Any contributions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## phillymirah (Dec 4, 2011)

PrincessCuriousity said:


> Hey everyone, first time poster here.
> Hope you are all in the best of health,
> I am interested to know about others experiences with applying for a spouse visa
> I gave my husband's in a couple of months ago, no answer yet.
> ...


There is a thread that says post ur visa time line most apply from outside the UK and tells you how long they waited hope that helps


----------



## PrincessCuriousity (Dec 6, 2011)

phillymirah said:


> There is a thread that says post ur visa time line most apply from outside the UK and tells you how long they waited hope that helps


could you please send me a link to that thread?


----------



## phillymirah (Dec 4, 2011)

PrincessCuriousity said:


> could you please send me a link to that thread?


Hopefully someone else would b able to as it still has the restriction that i cant post any urls until i have over 4 post


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

PrincessCuriousity said:


> Hey everyone, first time poster here.
> Hope you are all in the best of health,
> I am interested to know about others experiences with applying for a spouse visa
> I gave my husband's in a couple of months ago, no answer yet.
> ...


Good luck in your app! I met my husband in September, got engaged in October, and married in January. Very quick. Lol. We applied for the visa in January (I'm a USC) and they sent a letter saying that I failed to send my passport (I didn't know I had to send it) and a money order for the return package. I sent it off mid January and got my visa three weeks later. So all in all once they received the information, it took 3 weeks total door to door.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

PrincessCuriousity said:


> could you please send me a link to that thread?


I hope this works!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html#post191038


----------



## BandJ (Apr 20, 2012)

SO glad there are other quick-workers out there! 
Forgetting that in my case I "met" my wife online 10yrs ago: met March'11, engaged after 2 days, married in June.. LOL






Vegasgirl94 said:


> Good luck in your app! I met my husband in September, got engaged in October, and married in January. Very quick. Lol. We applied for the visa in January (I'm a USC) and they sent a letter saying that I failed to send my passport (I didn't know I had to send it) and a money order for the return package. I sent it off mid January and got my visa three weeks later. So all in all once they received the information, it took 3 weeks total door to door.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

BandJ said:


> SO glad there are other quick-workers out there!
> Forgetting that in my case I "met" my wife online 10yrs ago: met March'11, engaged after 2 days, married in June.. LOL


Lol.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

